# Pedal Recommendation - METAL!



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey all,
Looking for your suggestions for metal pedal.
Going after Mustaine-like tones from Endgame.
Heres an example...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN8axjt0dwI

I was looking at the Hardwire pedal as it has a switch that
controls the mids.
Anyway, my ears are open!
Thanks


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

eh metal muff
radial tonebone hot british


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

david henman said:


> radial tonebone hot british


Tried it, didn't like it. 

I will look up the metal muff.
Thanks!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

my brother has a MM. it does a good job.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm surprised that you didn't like the hot british. i sold mine and missed it so much that i bought a replacement.

maybe you need one of these:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/bra/msg/2322584872.html

i can send it by mail, if you like.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

david henman said:


> ...i'm surprised that you didn't like the hot british. i sold mine and missed it so much that i bought a replacement.
> 
> maybe you need one of these:
> 
> ...


Yeah the Hot British was just a bees nest of noise, and not in a good way.
It also caused a lot of other noise when cranked.
Now i loved the Trimode (Classic), but again noisy when cranked.

Thats really funny about the MXR, i just picked one up at L&M on my way home
to try it out. So far, pretty cool.

My tech suggested the Ibanez Tube King as well.

Thanks again for the input David!
B


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Ibanez SM-9

Or pair something high gain with a parametric EQ like the empress effects ParaEQ.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've owned all the tonebones, and they were all dead quiet. safe to assume you had the gain maxed?

let me know how you like the fullbore. i'm selling mine because i couldn't tame it.




Bruiser74 said:


> Yeah the Hot British was just a bees nest of noise, and not in a good way.
> It also caused a lot of other noise when cranked.
> Now i loved the Trimode (Classic), but again noisy when cranked.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, mine were far from quiet at mod-high. The Classic was a lot better, but certainly not dead quiet.

The fullbore is intense for sure, i see your point about not taming it. Works well with my amp though, so 
i will spend some time with it and see if works out.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought a Barber Dirty Bomb, and I love it. It can do scooped, or non scooped high gain sounds really well. 

Fairly quiet too.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

NB_Terry said:


> I bought a Barber Dirty Bomb, and I love it. It can do scooped, or non scooped high gain sounds really well.
> 
> Fairly quiet too.


cool thanks.


----------



## s2ledesma (Apr 18, 2011)

Visual Sound Jekyll and Hyde has individual overdrive and distortion channels built into one pedal. And the mids can be controlled on the distortion side of the pedal


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Boss Metal Zone..goes for about $100 brand new and a used one will go for super cheap...lots of articles on it as well as demo vids. Has a fantastic EQ that will allow you to really tailor the sound. 

I've had one for damn near 20 years.. first real distortion pedal I ever owned and it covered everything from Metallica to Rage Against the Machine to Soundgarden... well... it did back when I was a young pup.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I second the Boss MT-2. Pick up a used one and then mod it with the Monte Allums mod kit and you have a very good sounding metal machine. I liked it.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I second the Boss MT-2. Pick up a used one and then mod it with the Monte Allums mod kit and you have a very good sounding metal machine. I liked it.


Hmmm.... I think I might have to give that a shot too.....


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> I bought a Barber Dirty Bomb, and I love it. It can do scooped, or non scooped high gain sounds really well.
> 
> Fairly quiet too.


Hi,

Did you get that from me? Nice pedal - esp if your amp is a bit overdriven! However I found the Suhr Riot to be fantastic at 80's metal and the Wampler Triple Recstortion amazing at modern metal (not death metal tho). Both have more gain than the DB.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a boost in front of my OCD. Sounds almost identical to the 80's metal Suhr Riot. A tad noisier but I just call that ROCK!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I returned the MXR Fullbore Metal, too much for me.
Took home a Boss Power Stack, and i really like it...there is a bit of noise
but it might stay. Worth checking out, good value too.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

a Rat 2 (an American one).


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I keep telling people about this one but no one has tried it yet.
[video=youtube;GQlZzYUIziA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQlZzYUIziA[/video]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

v-verb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get that from me? Nice pedal - esp if your amp is a bit overdriven! However I found the Suhr Riot to be fantastic at 80's metal and the Wampler Triple Recstortion amazing at modern metal (not death metal tho). Both have more gain than the DB.


The Barber DB has more gain that I'd ever need. Still very happy with this pedal for high gain sounds.


----------



## tashiattack (May 10, 2011)

What kind of amp are you using? I think mustaine got a custom line 6 amp that emulates his old JCM amps or something like that, so you might look into hi-gain marshall style overdrives (Suhr Riot, like others have said, is fantastic). If you already have a marshall tube, maybe look into a tube screamer instead of an OD .


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I just picked up a Wampler Plextortion that goes all the way from classic gritty AC/DC style distortion to full-on high gain Metal. It's supposed to cover the bases between a Plexi and a JCM800... but it goes well beyond that. I don't normally use distortion, but I've been having a blast turning the gain all the way up and trying to remember old-school Metal riffs.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Im goin pick up a Suhr Riot sounds like a fantastic high gain monster !


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ha, i fell asleep on my own thread! lol
Eventually i did find a Riot used and it is gonna stay on my board, great distortion!
Thanks for the input everyone!
B


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Actually another consideration is the The Elements by Dr Scientist. Very flexible distortion beast!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Actually another consideration is the The Elements by Dr Scientist. Very flexible distortion beast!


This was my next choice if I hadn't finally stumbled upon my current dirt.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I have one and it is by far the most flexible distortion pedal I've ever owned. You can dial in pretty much any high gain sound you want and it does low gain stuff really well too. On top of that, Ryan is one of the best people to deal with too. Check out some of the demos online.



Stratin2traynor said:


> Actually another consideration is the The Elements by Dr Scientist. Very flexible distortion beast!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have several Dr S pedals, great stuff.

One of my first pedals that I got in last year was a Metal Shaman from Rivera.
Pretty pricey pedal, but it always brings a smile to my face.
Buddies of mine that play, usually gravitate to this pedal when they are over jamming.
I hardly see these around, but worth a check if you can find one used.


----------



## Stevil (Mar 21, 2012)

Okko Dominator 
Wampler Triple Wreck 
Emma Pisdiyauwot
Toneczar Openhaus


----------

